# T-man Table



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I upgraded the table with some MDF and painted the surface. For track I still have the 027 oval trestle, and double circle with the 45 degree crossing. I added an O scale loop and an L for an auto mated trolley. The next step is a shelf to hold the power supplies. This time I did screw down the track. I may add an HO loop it will save me from setting up a separate table to test engines.











This was an in process picture with the grass still on the table The overall dimension is 8 by 8. I may try painting the the paper black and see how it works for roadway. I lost my work space. I will just have to clean some more.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Update*

The upgrade is going fine. I have a workbench. I bought some foam squares to keep my feet happy. The table does have a lot of glare from the paint. I guess my faded grass was better. I reduced the glare with added accessories etc. I am in the process of making a shelf for the power supplies. The trains are currently stored on the table with unconnected track sections. I will need to make a shelf to complete my HO loop. So far I have not found the MDF board to be quiet. There is more noise with the track screwed down.
My base of the table is 2 by 5's bolted to craftsman table saw legs. I did bevel the edges.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My shelf is completed. I mounted it on rollers. I can barely slide it under the table. I powered more of the the track. I am up to running three trains at a time. A record for me. I think a display wall shelf is in the future. Also I need to add another power strip too.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

looking good keep the pics coming


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Bridges*

Another transformer was added to the desk A 1040 90 watt jobber. It has two red handles and dates to the 1957 era. Also I got another Marx bridge. The bridge was repainted. I want to expand my trestle lop and clear away some turf for an HO loop. The bridges will do just fine. I had to make special trestles using a proven method and attaching them to the bridge.



















I managed to save the Boston and Maine Sign.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> I managed to save the Boston and Maine Sign.


You better have! LOL


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Table Update*

With the rain, railroading pours. I redesigned for an On3 loop(HO). I added the two bridges to the trestle loop and a switch for the outer loop. On the turnoff I am isolating track sections to make a signal. That idea was listed in the O scale How to's. Now I will actually get to build a signal.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

nice.

but i just have to say that O scale looks so weird to me.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is weird, if you study the variations on the table. The pieces span 80+ years. 3 rail has been around since the beginning of O scale. More than half the cars here are Prewar Lionel. Some buildings came from a paper cutout book from the 50's. I have more accent to history and collecting. 
All I can say is stick around, a lot of the ideas came through this forum. The best part is finding out what other people are doing and thinking.I have a friend Matt who has HO projects for me. So technically I am broadening my expertese. Then I have electronics to occupy my spare time.LOL My caveat is to promote the hobby, learn from others and have fun!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

oh, i'm not going anywhere and i'm aware of 3 rail history. 
it is still weird nevertheless. perhaps because i started with HO ...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Ho Loop*

I finished the HO Loop. The Table has one O loop, two 027, and the Trolley. In all 5 loops including the HO. I used the liquid nails for the cork. I had to be careful not to get the bed lumpy. For cork and rails over 20 years old the engine went around. My Pere Marquette didn't show any signs of life. I will have to clean it again. The engine shown is an AHM bought in the 80's I am just breaking it in finally. I cleaned it within the last few years and it runs great.


















Next I am working on my end lights for the O branch off shute. Last page of the thread.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Liquid Nails.. I love that stuff 

Looks great.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Wide screen selection*

Trying out a different camera function wide screen AN enlarge picture from my normal size would help. 






















Larger but a tad out of focus,









Better.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You certainly do have a lot of stuff crammed into a small space!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

You're setup is simply loads of fun ... everywhere I look, I see more and more "characters". What a hoot!

TJ


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

What an eye pleaser. It belongs in one of those Eye Spy books.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

^ Say the least. That is some serious eye candy for kids of all ages there T-Man, diffidently designed with fun in mind :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Time for a third level above the other.:thumbsup:

Wheres the N scale track?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You truly have the idea down to what fun model RR is all about!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Naa Naa Naa to the rivet counters!


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

that is the most fun looking "i love trains" set up i've ever seen..:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It was time to step back and look. I forage for O scale items or something close. The color is striking and I can arrange it differently. The N scale is on hold but I have not forgotten it.. I have neglected it a bit. That center is hard to reach. I guess all I can say is that it is fun.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*For the Fun of it*

More Recruits.

Captain Morgain, Leprechaun, robber and Pocahontas.










I may have lost the Lucky guy to the doll house.hwell:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The Ladies too*


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool t man , ive screen your layout in other pics and post, but never saw the beginning or how much track you had layed down! Very nice, are the aliens staring at the ladies?


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

You need to post a video of everything moving... It might give us vertigo


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey T,

I've been drooling over your eclectic layout for so long, but it's fun to see this thread showing its spartan origins. Nice work, all around!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Gang Car Lane Addition*

Time to address the table again I recently purchased two prewar bridges from Charles Ro, and with no room on the table I went up. I have the two bridges supporting the center and a big old prewar tunnel on one end. The other end is open. I started with a 6 by 10 inch pad. and decided to add a building,This gives you the basic idea.





The building is just a couple pieces of scrap with foam core.



Next, I went to Big Indoor trains and downloaded a building.
The one shown in the picture. With four pictures I had I covered.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I lucked out on the width of the building no major adjustments were needed. I used three sections and trimmed them out. I lucked out.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Are you going to run HO equipment on the HO loop or actual On3 equipment?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

At the time I was looking at HNO3 but never bought any. I use it for HO mostly as a test track.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Rairoad Relics*

Latley there has been a lot of activity on purchasing and displaying Railroad Items. So I joined in the fun and found an old RR lantern . Not a quality piece but the price was right. It had a rusted hole in the side and the beautiful red ribbed globe had a crack. What I did was to purchase a c-7 socket set, with a switch. I enlarged the hole to fit the socket through and removed the wick holder. The socket fit perfectly.



The wire in the back is the bus bar feed for the table and not the lamp.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was looking at junk box 4 and looking for junk box 3 and came across this. ( Never did find junk box 3 )

Nice lantern, do you have it hanging?
Any markings on it?

A great site for you and anyone into this sort of thing,
http://www.jeffpolston.com/lantern.htm

Edit,
found this older thread while searching.
Some info here might help someone who is interested in these old RR lamps.
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18301&highlight=lantern


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Junk Box Three is listed under phuto boucket and I think those pictures were just added to separate threads. I searched too. I just wanted to revive the from rust to upper crust way of doing things. 


I like my lantern. It has a c-7 led and is always on, with power on the track. Th lens has a crack but it shines a great red color.
It is a Consolidated Edison made by Handlan


----------

